
Show HN: “Introduction to Encryption – Terminology and Technology” Free Course - frankhissen
https://www.udemy.com/introduction-to-encryption-terminology-and-technology/?couponCode=hn-2016
======
frankhissen
Wow, I am sorry. I did not expect the coupon runs out so quickly. Here is
another one:

[https://www.udemy.com/introduction-to-encryption-
terminology...](https://www.udemy.com/introduction-to-encryption-terminology-
and-technology/?couponCode=hn2-16)

------
somidscr21
It costs 20 dollars actually.

